# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  خطأ شائع في الاستدلال بقوله تعالى(ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء)العلامة العثيمين.

## أبو أحمد المهاجر

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showpo...&postcount=100
قال الحافظ العلامة ابن رجب –رحمه الله تعالى- في (جامع العلوم والحكم) في شرح حديث النعمان بن بشير-رضي الله عنه- :
((وحاصلُ الأمر أنَّ الله –تعالى- أنزل على نبيه الكتاب ، وبيّن فيه للأمة ما يُحتاجُ إليه من حلال وحرام ، كما قال تعالى : { وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَاناً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ }...))اهـ.
قال الشيخ العلامة العثيمين:
( هذا هو الاستدلال الصحيح ! أن القرآن الكريم ما ترك شيئا إلا بينه ، "ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شيء" ،"تبيانا" إما أن تكون مفعولا لأجله ، وعاملها "نزلنا" ؛وإما أن تكون مصدرا في موضع الحال من "الكتاب" ،أي: مُبينا.
وأيا كان ، فهذا هو الاستدلال على أن القرآن فيه بيان كل شيء.
أما ما يستدل به كثير من الناس ،وهو قوله تعالى :
{ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء} فهذا خطأ ،وتنزيل للآية على غير ما أراد الله تعالى ، قال الله تعالى:
{وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُم مَّا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الكِتَابِ مِن شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ}
فالمراد بالكتاب هنا اللوح المحفوظ وليس الكتاب العزيز)اهـ.
*من شرح البلوغ.كتاب الجامع.*

----------


## أبو طلحة الحضرمي

جزاك الله خيرًا .. ورحمه الله الإمام ابن عثيمين

----------


## كوير التميمي

الجزم بأنه خطأ فيه نظر، فقد حكى القرطبي قولاً ،وله وجه ـ وإن كان ليس قوياً ـ بقول بعض العلماء في تفسير هذه الآية:
قال القرطبي (6/420) رحمه الله:
قوله تعالى: {ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شئ} أي: في اللوح المحفوظ، فإنه أثبت فيه ما يقع من الحوادث.
وقيل: أي في القرآن ، أي: ما تركنا شيئاً من أمر الدين، إلا وقد دللنا عليه في القرآن، إما دلالة مبينة مشروحة، وإما مجملة ، يتلقى بيانها من الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، أو من الاجماع، أو من القياس الذي ثبت بنص الكتاب، قال الله تعالى: {ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شئ} [ النحل: 89 ] وقال: {وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم} [النحل:44] وقال: {وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا}[الحشر:7] فأجمل في هذه الآية وآية (النحل) ما لم ينص عليه مما لم يذكره، فصدق خبر الله بأنه ما فرط في الكتاب من شئ إلا ذكره، إما تفصيلا وإما تأصيلا، وقال: {اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم} [ المائدة: 3 ].

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

بارك الله فيكم أبا طلحة.
أخي التميمي:
من أين عرفت أنه وجه ،ثم اعترضت به إلا من قول القرطبي: (قيل)؟!!! ألا تعرف أن قيل صيغة تضعيف وإبهام ، لأنني -فيما أحسب- لن تجد أحدا من السلف ثبت عنه أنه قال إنه القرآن!فالكتب المسندة -فيما وجدت- هي بمعنى اللوح المحفوظ، فهل بـ(قيل) تستدرك على كلام العلماء؟!!
ثانيا: منْ قال لك إنّ كون المسألة خلافية فإنك لا تجزم بخطأ مخالفك؟!! هذا خطأ منك-أخي التميمي- ، ثم قولك: ليس بالقوي ! هذا يضعضع هذا الاستدراك.
 والله أعلم.

----------

